# Ultrasound Guidance for Regional Anesthesia



## hgolfos (Dec 30, 2009)

HELP!!  

I've been coding anesthesia for 8 plus years and have never come accross this before.  I have a doctor who used a peripheral nerve block (specifically a posterior tibial nerve block) for the anesthesia technique.  We are billing CPT 28285 and crossing to ASA 01480.  The doctor documented on the record that he used U/S guidance for placement of the needle for the block.  

I haven't been able to find any info which says whether or not this is separately billable.  I'm leaning toward not billable, because I think anything required to perform the regional anesthesia would be included in the base units for the procedure (my rationale is based on the fact that intubation and iv start for anesthesia are usually not separately billable)

Does anyone have any experience with these?

YIKES!


----------



## vanessa10 (Jan 7, 2010)

I dont think you would need to bill for ultrasound guidence or the block if that was the form of anes. if it was for post op pain mang it would be 64450 59 and 76942 26. so to answer your question. no.


----------

